# sore bones? gonal f



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

just wanted to ask if these side effects are normal for taking gonal f (225) Im on day four, I have breast tenderness, light vaginal bleeding, tiredness, stange heavy joint/bone pain in my arms and about 8lbs weight gain in the last three weeks, had first injection on 3rd jan. its all bearable but just checking its normal? Thanks grace.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Grace,

What you are experiencing are fairly normal to be honest. Gonal-F has some lovely side-effects  
Fluid retention/bloating is common and this is what usually causes the weight gain, breast tenderness and tiredness are also par for the course (this hormone is replacing your bodies natural hormones so you kind of get an exaggerated response to the way you feel in the run up to ovulation)

Breakthrough bleeding isn't all that common but has been known to happen although it is more commonly associated with buserelin (Suprefact or Suprecur). Similarly musculoskeletal aches and pains (particularly in the shoulders) are frequently associated with buserelin and not Gonal-F.

I'm assuming that you are on the long protocol and taking both a down regulation drug plus Gonal-F 

Bottom line is that these symptoms are all normal I'm afraid  

All worth it though for the end result hopefully    

All the best
Maz x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thankyou so much mazv, thought it might be normal but just wanted to make sure, thanks for your time responding and your right it will all be worth it . big hug xxx


----------

